# Ill. court throws Emanuel off Chicago ballot



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

CHICAGO - An Illinois appellate court on Monday threw former White House [COLOR=#366388! important]chief of staff Rahm Emanuel[/COLOR] off the ballot for Chicago mayor because he didn't live in the city in the year before the election.
The decision put Emanuel's candidacy into doubt a month before the election. He had been considered the front-runner and had raised more money than any other candidate.
The court voted 2-1 to overturn a lower-court ruling that would have kept Emanuel's name on the Feb. 22 ballot.

Ill. court throws Emanuel off Chicago ballot - Yahoo! News

Here's an interesting turn of events.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Couldn't happen to a more deserving DemocRAT. Plenty of people lost jobs in Boston because of the residency rule in the last 15 years with alot less evidence against them. Good to see a bit of Karma bite Rham-bo in his tu-tu. *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I Dunno....

Watch the Illinois Supreme Court put him back on.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

They should throw him off a fuckin cliff.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *Couldn't happen to a more deserving DemocRAT. Plenty of people lost jobs in Boston because of the residency rule in the last 15 years with alot less evidence against them. Good to see a bit of Karma bite Rham-bo in his tu-tu. *


Wow, talk about a picture speaking 1000 words.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

He took a job in DC and rented out his housed. He moved his family and has been living in DC for 2 years. He has not lived there for the required 1 year. Where is the controversy.

* Definition of RESIDENCE*

1
_a_ *:* the act or fact of *dwelling *in a place for some time _b_ *:* the act or fact of living or regularly staying at or in some place for the discharge of a duty or the enjoyment of a benefit


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

MetrowestPD said:


> He took a job in DC and rented out his housed. He moved his family and has been living in DC for 2 years. He has not lived there for the required 1 year. Where is the controversy.
> 
> * Definition of RESIDENCE*
> 
> ...


Everyone knows that those laws don't pertain to liberal elitists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> I Dunno....
> 
> Watch the Illinois Supreme Court put him back on.





cc3915 said:


> Everyone knows that those laws don't pertain to liberal elitists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you guys call it, you really call it.

CHICAGO - Former White House chief of staff Rahm Emanuel was elected mayor of Chicago on Tuesday, easily overwhelming five rivals to take the helm of the nation's third-largest city as it prepares to chart a new course without the retiring Richard M. Daley.
With 98 percent of precincts reporting, Emanuel had trounced all his opponents with 55 percent of the vote - a margin that allowed him to avoid an April runoff. He needed more than 50 percent to win outright.
Emanuel beats rivals to become next Chicago mayor - Yahoo! News


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

People get the government they deserve.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Whatever, keep his ass in Chicago and the hell away from any government I fall under.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

DC hires a guy who's big into crack.

Chicago hires a guy who's a big butt crack.

crazy world :shades_smile:


----------

